# safe as houses



## herbert Michael

Hi, guys,
What does "Safe As Houses" mean in English?  Does it mean "A place to live"?  If my expression is wrong, please correct it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thime

非常安全
From idioms.thefreedictionary: "Extremely secure or well protected. The phrase alludes to the idea of "home" as a safe haven or shelter."


----------



## herbert Michael

Thime said:


> 非常安全
> From idioms.thefreedictionary: "Extremely secure or well protected. The phrase alludes to the idea of "home" as a safe haven or shelter."


thanks,Thime


----------



## 2PieRad

I've never heard of this expression before today.  But yes, that's probably how I (and most people) would automatically interpret it.


----------



## herbert Michael

2PieRad said:


> I've never heard of this expression before today.  But yes, that's probably how I (and most people) would automatically interpret it.


this is our reading passage's title，i guess that The title is entitled by the author randomly，作者乱起的名字This translation is right？thank you


----------



## 2PieRad

herbert Michael said:


> The title is entitled by the author randomly，作者乱起的名字


Well, not necessarily. Searching online (and on this forum), it seems that it is an established expression. I'm just not sure how common it is.


herbert Michael said:


> This translation is right？


Not quite, but you'll have to open a new thread for a new question, as per forum rules.


----------



## herbert Michael

o


2PieRad said:


> Well, not necessarily. Searching online (and on this forum), it seems that it is an established expression. I'm just not sure how common it is.
> 
> Not quite, but you'll have to open a new thread for a new question, as per forum rules.


ok,I will observe rules


----------



## dojibear

It is a BE (British English) expression,  not an AE (American English) expression.


----------



## yuechu

I just wanted to add that I'd never heard of the expression before seeing it here either.


----------



## brofeelgood

There was a song in the 80s about drug abuse that introduced this expression to an entire generation of synth-pop lovers. It didn't top the charts or anything, but the band that had written it had (and still have) a cult following worldwide.

"_Promises me I'm_ as _safe as houses..As long as I remember who's wearing the trousers.._"
-- Never Let Me Down Again by Depeche Mode (R.I.P. Andrew Fletcher 20220526)


----------



## herbert Michael

dojibear said:


> It is a BE (British English) expression,  not an AE (American English) expression.



thanks,dojibear


----------



## herbert Michael

brofeelgood said:


> There was a song in the 80s about drug abuse that introduced this expression to an entire generation of synth-pop lovers. It didn't top the charts or anything, but the band that had written it had (and still have) a cult following worldwide.
> 
> "_Promises me I'm_ as _safe as houses..As long as I remember who's wearing the trousers.._"
> -- Never Let Me Down Again by Depeche Mode (R.I.P. Andrew Fletcher 20220526)


thanks


----------



## herbert Michael

brofeelgood said:


> There was a song in the 80s about drug abuse that introduced this expression to an entire generation of synth-pop lovers. It didn't top the charts or anything, but the band that had written it had (and still have) a cult following worldwide.
> 
> "_Promises me I'm_ as _safe as houses..As long as I remember who's wearing the trousers.._"
> -- Never Let Me Down Again by Depeche Mode (R.I.P. Andrew Fletcher 20220526)


thanks for your reply.And I'm confused about words of this song because They have no logic at all. please explain it.Thanks


----------



## dojibear

Depeche Mode is a 1980s UK band. They didn't invent this UK phrase. 

The phrase "safe as houses" has been in use (in the UK) since 1850 or earlier.

I think the idea is that being indoors in a house is "very safe" during a storm. 
Storms rarely (or never) are strong enough to destroy houses.


----------



## herbert Michael

dojibear said:


> Depeche Mode is a 1980s UK band. They didn't invent this UK phrase.
> 
> The phrase "safe as houses" has been in use (in the UK) since 1850 or earlier.
> 
> I think the idea is that being indoors in a house is "very safe" during a storm.
> Storms rarely (or never) are strong enough to destroy houses.


thanks


----------



## brofeelgood

No, I'm not saying Depeche Mode coined this expression, but a large number of fans did become aware of its existence and meaning because of the aforementioned song.


----------



## herbert Michael

brofeelgood said:


> View attachment 75832
> 
> No, I'm not saying Depeche Mode coined this expression, but a large number of fans did become aware of its existence and meaning because of the aforementioned song.zgo
> 
> 
> brofeelgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75832
> 
> No, I'm not saying Depeche Mode coined this expression, but a large number of fans did become aware of its existence and meaning because of the aforementioned song.
> 
> 
> 
> 😁Good  to know
Click to expand...


----------

